
Why Social Services Are Virtually Useless Outside of Cities - jseliger
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/03/in-the-suburbs-social-services-cant-keep-up-with-families-needs.html
======
jseliger
I do grant writing for nonprofit and public agencies, and this point is
underrated. Cities are great for many things: [http://cityobservatory.org/the-
triumph-of-the-city-and-the-t...](http://cityobservatory.org/the-triumph-of-
the-city-and-the-twilight-of-nerdistans/) related to agglomeration,
innovation, and specialization—including social services.

The TCO of owning a car and driving is also wildly underrated by most people:
[https://newsroom.aaa.com/auto/your-driving-
costs](https://newsroom.aaa.com/auto/your-driving-costs). In cities where a
person can avoid car ownership, thousands of dollars can be saved. Too few
people really get the TCO of cars.

